# Duyuru > Siyaset >  DP Cemaatın eline mi geçti?

## bozok

*CEMAAT DP’Yİ ELE Mİ GEüİRDİ, ERBAKAN’IN MESAJI NEDEN ALKIşLANDI, AKP’NİN DP’DEN KORKUSU NE*




16.01.2011 *15:45*

*Demokrat Parti kongresi dün gerçekleşti. Kongreyi Namık Kemal Zeybek kazandı. Kongrede aday olan eski Bakan Rıfat Serdaroğlu, kongre sonucunu değerlendirdi.*

*İşte Serdaroğlu’nun değerlendirmesi:*

12 Ocak’ta Demokrat Parti Genel Başkanlığına ısrarlar üzerine aday olmaya karar verdim.

üünkü Demokrat Parti saldırı altındaydı. *Türkiye’nin başının belası malum cemaat, Tansu üiller kanalıyla Başbakan Erdoğan, Büyük Birlik Partisi kanalıyla Alperenler, Erbakan ve ekibi tarafından Milli Görüş Teşkilatları Mehter Marşı eşliğinde Demokrat Partiyi ele geçirmeye karar vermişlerdi.*

Zira DP Merkez Sağ’da canlanır, toparlanır ve %10 barajını zorlar hale gelirse bu sonuç AKP için felaket olacaktı. Bu iş halledilmeliydi. Paraysa para, adamsa adam, işse iş, ne gerekiyorsa yapılacaktı. üstüne üstlük DP Teşkilat Başkanı olan şahıs ve Anavatan Partisinde ara dönemde geçici olarak Genel Başkanlık yapmış bir şovmen yetkilerini ve makamını satılık malzeme olarak görecek kadar alçalıp, en çok verene peşkeş çekiyorlarsa gerisi gayet kolaydı…

Bu oyunu bozup, Demokrat Partiyi Merkezde ve Merkez Sağda; Atatürkçü, Laik Cumhuriyete, Sosyal Adalete, Liberal Ekonomiye, üağdaşlığa, İlericiliğe, ülkenin üniter yapısına bağlı bir parti çizgisinde tutabilmek için aday oldum. Siyasi terbiyeye ve bu Cumhuriyetin çocuklarına yakışır bir mücadeleyi Türkiye’nin her tarafından gelen arkadaşlarımla beraber verdik. Emeğimizi, olanaklarımızı, tecrübemizi hamur yapıp tamamen sevgi ve saygıya dayalı yoğun çalışma yapmamıza rağmen başarılı olamadık…

Kongreyi şu cümlelerle anlatıp, noktalayalım;

*9. Cumhurbaşkanı Demirel’e hakaret edilir ve ismi alkışlanmazken, Erbakan’ın telgrafı dakikalarca alkışlandı…*

Konuşmamda sıkça bahsettiğim Atatürk adı yeterli coşkuyu yaratmazken; Başbakan Erdoğan’ın ekonomik danışmanı servetinin hesabını verememiş, şehit Analarını utanmadan kandırmış, Amerika’da mal-mülk ve otel sahibi olan çıkıncı Tansu üiller’in ismi coşkulu alkış aldı. İki tane genel başkan adayı hızlarını alamayıp, çıkıncı Tansu üiller’i Cumhurbaşkanı bile yaptılar…

Eski Başbakan ve *DP’nin tek Milletvekili Sayın Mesut Yılmaz ve DP Genel Başkanı Hüsamettin Cindoruk kendi partilerinin Büyük Kongrelerine katılmadılar…*

Bu hengameden ancak 139 oy çıkarabildik. Başka bir deyişle bu güçlü saldırıya 139 arkadaşımız dayanabildi. 

Biz, durmamız gereken yerde durduk ve bir görevi yerine getirdik. Bundan sonra izlemeye devam edeceğiz.

*Sonuç olarak, Cumhuriyetin kalelerinden biri daha düştü.*

Sebep olanların, çanak tutanların, uyarı görevlerini yapmayanların ve neyi savunacağını dahi bilmeyen zavallıların kazandığı bir kongre oldu…

Kırgızistan’dan gelen bir genç kız, bize bir Kırgız atasözünü hatırlattı; 

*“Su içtiğin kuyuya tükürme”….*


*Odatv.com*

----------

